# Cyclone Boys question



## houngpong (Feb 2, 2014)

I was browsing through two of cyclone boys 3x3x3 on the cubicle. One is called "cyclone boys 3x3x3" and the other is a Feiwu 56mm. You can see this on the Cubicle too. Also Lightake is selling a 6 piece set of the competition version of the 'simplified version'.

My biggest question is. What is the difference between the three? Which is better?
Sorry if this is in the wrong section


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 2, 2014)

The 'simplified version' is the stickerless version. The 'competition version' is essentially a stickerless cube with all 6 sides the same and with printed stickers.

No idea about the Feiwu though.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Feb 2, 2014)

The Feiwu 56mm and the strengthened 56mm version on Lightake are the same. The one thats not called the Feiwu is the simplified version at Lightake. And the 6 pack is 6 stickerless cyclone boys simplified which you can dissassemble and reassemble into 6 competition legal cubes. I have a video on that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-Y6I_9ZxwM

There is also a new competition legal black cyclone boys cube which is also cheaper I think? And in my opinion it's better than all of these. Here's a link for it at Lightake: http://goo.gl/vrkvwo 

The simplified is decent, but I think the black one is the best. I have a video on that too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV7j-nbNmRw


----------



## Rok (Feb 24, 2017)

Paradox Cubing said:


> The Feiwu 56mm and the strengthened 56mm version on Lightake are the same. The one thats not called the Feiwu is the simplified version at Lightake. And the 6 pack is 6 stickerless cyclone boys simplified which you can dissassemble and reassemble into 6 competition legal cubes. I have a video on that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is cyclone boys feiwu legal in competition now in 2017???


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Feb 25, 2017)

Rok said:


> Is cyclone boys feiwu legal in competition now in 2017???



yes, stickerless puzzles are. but there are better cubes than the cyclone boys for same or less price.


----------



## Rok (Feb 26, 2017)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> yes, stickerless puzzles are. but there are better cubes than the cyclone boys for same or less price.


Can u name a few good stickerless cubes under 250 rs in India.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Feb 26, 2017)

Rok said:


> Can u name a few good stickerless cubes under 250 rs in India.


MF3RS, kungfu/new cyclone boys cues and qiyi warrior w, but I'm not sure about where to buy in India


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 25, 2017)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> , but I'm not sure about where to buy in India


1.CubeLelo
2.SCMU
3.PcubedPuzzles


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

have anyone used cyclone boys sq1?


----------

